
There May Be a Dangerous Shortcut to a Coronavirus Vaccine. Should We Take It? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/30/opinion/coronavirus-vaccine-covid.html
======
bb2018
I signed up as a volunteer on 1DaySooner and have to imagine that public
support would be for human challenge trials. Limiting it to those under a
certain age and who are in good health seems like a no-brainer.

While I understand health professionals across the board hesitancy to push for
such things, doing so in this case would border on zealotry.

------
duxup
How many people would you need to infect?

